# Vegan help please



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Hello everyone,
this one is for those of you who are vegan particularly, but I won't discriminate when it comes to advice LOL  . I have been invited to a vegan potluck dinner, I'm not even a vegetarian. I need a simple dish, but with my food alergies it needs to be something without onions or tomatoes for starters, plus I don't like celery,cucumber, zucchini, eggplant, peppers & pickles.
any help is appreciated,
cheers.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

so i guess caponata or ratatouille are out.... looks most mediterranean dishes are a no go.
how about asian. Fried tofu or tempe with dipping sauces. soba noodle salad, green papaya salad(minus dried shrimp and fish sauce), same with a pad thai. Many asian dishes either are vegetarian, and able to bed adapted to vegan, or are easily modified. 
You looking for entree or side BTW.
hth, danny


----------



## sammiches (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm vegan. You sould make someteing with a vegan pesto, here's a recipe:
Basil Cilantro Miso Pesto

Maybe a mushroom and pasta dish? Vegans do love their pesto.


----------

